

Conquering job hell and multiple app branches using Jenkins and Mercurial - javahypervisor
http://zeroturnaround.com/rebellabs/conquering-job-hell-and-multiple-app-branches-using-jenkins-mercurial/

======
theotown
This is Jenkins Job Hell, not hating your actual job. But wait, you're coders!
You love your jobs, right?

